
Scientists Say They've Found the Driver of False Beliefs - DeusExMachina
https://www.sciencealert.com/feedback-study-explains-why-false-beliefs-stick
======
justtopost
The title is pure irony, triple distilled, and concentrated to its purest
crystaline form. Confirmation bias confirming confirmation bias. Amazing.

